# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  آپلود تصاویر در دیتابیس

## saeedjafari

سلام مهندس خوبی؟
من این فرم رو دارم
http://www.form.chappi.ir/profile.php
اما وقتی میخام ادرس تصاویر و مدارک رو تو دیتابیس ذخیره کنم نمیتونم
یعنی هر کدری زدم درست نمیشه
ممنون یمشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

